
Ask HN: Linux Internals Book (online or paper)? - mancerayder
I&#x27;m interested in refreshing my internals by reading through high-level conceptual descriptions and THEN looking at source code (not looking at source code as a step 1, sorry), but the most popular &#x2F; respected literature out there is outdated.<p>Robert Love (who posts a lot on Quora too, incidentally) hasn&#x27;t updated Linux Kernel Development since 2010, and Understanding the Linux Kernel is from 2005.<p>Are there any other great sources people recommend, that are NOT necessarily only focused on programming?<p>I&#x27;m a Sys Admin interested in being able to do low-level tuning, I can read C code but that can&#x27;t be my primary mode of taking in this sort of information.<p>Thanks
======
reacharavindh
I'm interested in hearing an answer to this question as well. Although I took
a grad course 3 years ago that was essentially walking through the Linux
kernel to understand how a kill system call works. It was a fascinating ride,
but I have forgotten most of what we did.

I have read many posts from [1] related to understanding how it works in
Linux. You may enjoy it. Also, I bookmarked [2] to read later, but the later
never came..

Good luck.

(1) - [https://jvns.ca](https://jvns.ca)

(2) - [https://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-
insides/content/](https://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/)

